# MTH DC power supply search



## unkmtf (Aug 26, 2016)

Was hoping to get any input on a dcs question if possible. Just retired, and after decades decided on doing a small ho layout. Not much room, maybe 50 square feet and three engines at most.

I've purchased two of the new MTH subway ho lines with Protosound 3.0 as I wanted stops, stations, and sounds not just continuous running. With limited space it will be a miniature city. Also purchased the 50-1001 remote controller and tiu pack.

Goal was everything matched and ready to go. Noticed the (needs power supply) note when purchasing the remote but thought that would be easy. Little did I know. 

After a couple of days of searching it seems a 16 - 18v dc power linear supply is a rare bird. MTH doesn't have a wall wart or separate supply available which is very puzzling as they have quite a bit of ho stuff. 

OK, to the question, two choices seem to be workable, keeping in mind an ho lighted car set is limited to 18vdc according to MTH. 

- An MTH 50-240 wall wart, which has not been produced yet, due 'anytime'.

- A Tekpower Linear Power Supply 15V @ 2A, TP1502D on Amazon. 

Do you think the Amazon offering will work, it looks like it should. Or do I wait for the MTH ps? Or have I missed an obvious choice?

And yes I'm on a budget so the $300+ offerings are off the table. I've looked at other wall warts but almost all are 12v or so. And so far I've not considered actual train power supplies that have throttle, etc. Wanted to keep it simple.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yikes! Since you're running DCS, you just need a steady state DC voltage on the tracks. How about visiting eBay and buying one for peanuts? Here are a few of the tons of choices. I picked all US sellers so you could get it faster, it would be even cheaper from the Far East.

19V 4.74A Power Brick

2A 18V Power Brick

2A 19V Regulated Power Brick


----------



## unkmtf (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow, thanks, I glanced at those but thought there was no way they would work. Embarrassed. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good thing you posted first.


----------

